# Very Good Fish Trap



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

I highly recommend learning to build things like this....

The wife and I are considering doing an instructional how to video series on such things....


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

There are few lakes out here in NM, but if I may ask a dumb question... what do you use instead of vines in the desert? If I were to build a fish trap in this environment, what materials would make the best trap?


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I learned to build it in a box shape with both ends funneled in. It can be used for fish and small game. That will give you more variety in your meals.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

nurseholly said:


> There are few lakes out here in NM, but if I may ask a dumb question... what do you use instead of vines in the desert? If I were to build a fish trap in this environment, what materials would make the best trap?


You can use a lot of different materials it just depends on what is available. Even scrounged wire or small branches can be used and if you weave it with paracord it makes it faster. If you use it for small game you will have some repairs and you have to check them often because rodents that are trapped will start chewing their way out pretty fast.


----------



## nurseholly (Oct 7, 2013)

PaulS said:


> You can use a lot of different materials it just depends on what is available. Even scrounged wire or small branches can be used and if you weave it with paracord it makes it faster. If you use it for small game you will have some repairs and you have to check them often because rodents that are trapped will start chewing their way out pretty fast.


thanks


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

nurseholly said:


> There are few lakes out here in NM, but if I may ask a dumb question... what do you use instead of vines in the desert? If I were to build a fish trap in this environment, what materials would make the best trap?


I am pretty sure you have Yucca in NM and the plant yealds great cordage and devils cloth makes great baskets.


----------



## BamaBoy101 (Dec 9, 2013)

PaulS said:


> You can use a lot of different materials it just depends on what is available. Even scrounged wire or small branches can be used and if you weave it with paracord it makes it faster. If you use it for small game you will have some repairs and you have to check them often because rodents that are trapped will start chewing their way out pretty fast.


Dang man your smarter than I gave you credit fer, lol sorry just poking fun, great points BTW&#8230;.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Chicken wire works well


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

It depends on the size of your fish - Chicken wire will let a 10" trout swim away unless you offset multiple layers of it.

Hardware cloth is great to look at but I found that most critters won't go near it so it is worthless unless you spend a lot of time making it look more like something natural. Critters are used to crawling through brambles and wood debris so they aren't afraid of anything made from woody plants.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

This is basically the design we used for "crawdad traps" in Navajo Lake, and threw back the little fish. 
In a bad situation, this design looks pretty great.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

NurseHolly, I know where a stand of cattails is, I wonder if they bend enough to work like vines?? Report to follow.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)




----------



## preppersintent (Jan 26, 2014)

nurseholly said:


> There are few lakes out here in NM, but if I may ask a dumb question... what do you use instead of vines in the desert? If I were to build a fish trap in this environment, what materials would make the best trap?


...ebay 6 meter by 3 meter...fine mesh fish nets with weights and floats...6 bucks on ebay.....i catch at least 5 trout every night i place my net...


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

A fish trap can be made from anything from wire to rope, steel to wood. Fine mesh netting is easy to make into a box or cone too.


----------

